# Kings



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

When do they typically start showing up good again?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

April is when it starts to be a sure thing.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks I've been down quite a few times as I love catching the smokers off the pier I caught one smoker last year off the pier a 30.2 but I didn't know about the tournament it was a bummer but the fish dip made it better haha


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

El Niño killed them all.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're here. Get out there.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

They're here as in on the piers?


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Big fish on the beach when H2O hits 68-70. 70+ will be game on. Nothing right now....


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

MrFish said:


> They're here. Get out there.


Asshole hahaha


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay thanks I play college baseball so I try to sneak away and make the 4 hour ride when I can


----------

